# My Michael Jackson Portrait: "MJ"



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hope you love it.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"Love" may be too strong a word, but I appreciate your youthful enthusiasm for The King of Pop. Michael produced some songs that are very high on my list of personal favorites, and his premature death from a drug overdose deprived us of perhaps many more years of great music.


----------

